# New Baby Golden Rabbit Snail



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

My friend wants to get some snails. Because her blue mystery snails died. They were so sensitive to the soft water in high sodium. She is very disappointed about it. I told her that I am going to try to learn how to take care of the snails. Will give her some baby snails in future. 

I am going to try to buy 4 black mystery snails to put together with other goldfishes in my 25 gallon aquarium tank for about 2 weeks. I am doing this on my experiment and challenge to learn about the snails. I noticed that my two snails didn't make it and they died. My fantail goldfishes gobbled on the algae wafer, shrimp pellets and veggies. That was a big problem. There are two black mystery snails alive. Thinking over on my mind! What to do with my little poor snails? I don't wanna waste on my money and loose them. I transferred them to a newer home in the 5 gallon aquarium tank with led low lights. Everything is set up all done. I bought 3 gold mystery snails and 5 apple snails. To feed them with algae wafer for a few days. They just go pooped all over. That was a good sign! They are doing very well so far. Gladly I did it. They preferred to have "Peace Snail House". They don't like to be interfering or bothering with any kinds of fish. 

And I decided to get another two adult golden rabbit snails. It was sort of unexpected too soon. I didn't know that golden rabbit snail was pregnant. Just few days after the baby snail was born. Very cute and so tiny! I am just so amazed! 

"Happy Snail House" 
:goldfish::goldfish::goldfish::goldfish:


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

Neat snail. Like the shell and you're right. That's a cute baby.


----------



## Oddball Fish (Jun 21, 2014)

A very interesting story, thanks for sharing *old dude


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

wait you said you bought apple snails as in they labeled as apple snails because i can not find them. where did you get them?


----------

